# Disclosure of cost of medical treatment



## gmt (1 May 2013)

Hi!

I am wondering if anybody has any information on this: Does a  doctor/hospital have to tell the patient what the cost of medical  treatment is going to be before the treatment takes place?


----------



## snowyb (1 May 2013)

Hi gmt,

Are you referring to treatment in a public, private or hi-tech hospital?

Does the person have health insurance or are they paying for the treatment in full?

If a person has health insurance cover, a consultant's secretary will usually check out if treatment or surgery is fully covered and if not, what shortfall or excess applies so that a patient can decide on a private or public hospital.

If paying for treatment, most hospital accounts depts would be able to advise on the costs of certain treatments or surgery before a patient makes an appointment with a consultant.

They would also be able to advise regarding health insurance cover for surgery or treatment,  and if any extra costs apply depending on a person's level of cover.

You can make enquiries re treatment costs before deciding what hospital to 
attend.

Snowyb


----------



## gmt (2 May 2013)

Good answer, thanks for that! Some more background information: I was sent for treatment by a private consultant to a public hospital. The public hospital nurse told me that since they are public there is no cost for me. Now the consultant wants to bill me.


----------



## huskerdu (3 May 2013)

gmt said:


> Good answer, thanks for that! Some more background information: I was sent for treatment by a private consultant to a public hospital. The public hospital nurse told me that since they are public there is no cost for me. Now the consultant wants to bill me.



You went to see a consultant as a private patient and he sent you to a public hospital for treatment, as a private patient, I assume. I dont want you to give away any personal medical facts, but what was the nature of the treatment. 

Was this an operation or procedure that the consultant performed in the hospital ?

You were a private patient in a public hospital, so the treatment might  not be free, despite what the nurse says. Hospitals bill private consultants for work done in the hospital on private patients. 

What has the consultant billed you for, exactly ?


----------

